# Αρχαιολογικοί και αρχιτεκτονικοί όροι (ισπανικά μέσω αγγλικών)



## AoratiMelani (Feb 5, 2013)

Μεταφράζω μια σειρά κειμένων για έναν ιστότοπο που αφορούν αρχαία ιστορία κάποιων περιοχών της Ελλάδας, από τα ελληνικά στα ισπανικά. Βάζω το ερώτημά μου εδώ, γιατί ξέρω ότι έχουμε περισσότερους αγγλόφωνους παρά ισπανόφωνους, ότι οι όροι βρίσκονται γενικά πιο εύκολα στα αγγλικά (κι από εκεί τους ψάχνω εγώ μετά στα ισπανικά), και ότι οι ισπανόφωνοι γενικώς ξέρουν και αγγλικά άρα θα κοιτάξουν και εδώ.

Αυτή τη στιγμή με απασχολεί το ρήμα "πακτώνω" στο εξής πλαίσιο:



> Για την κατασκευή των διπλών τοιχωμάτων της οχύρωσης χρησιμοποιήθηκαν για τα εξωτερικά μεγάλοι αδροί ογκόλιθοι από γκριζοπράσινο ψαμμίτη, που αφθονεί στην περιοχή, ενώ για τα εσωτερικά πακτώθηκαν με λατύπη χωρίς χώμα και πέτρες.


Πώς θα το αποδίδατε; Στα αγγλικά εννοείται, αλλά και στα ισπανικά αν βρεθεί κανείς, δεν θα πω όχι, θα γλιτώσω το transit.

Παρατήρηση: είναι παράξενο, αλλά οι πιο "δύσκολοι" και εξειδικευμένοι όροι βρίσκονται πιο εύκολα σε γλωσσάρια ή ακόμη και στη βικιπαίδεια. Κάτι απλές λέξεις είναι που με μπερδεύουν, όταν χρησιμοποιούνται με κάπως ιδιαίτερο τρόπο, όπως εδώ.


----------



## MelidonisM (Feb 5, 2013)

Me apoyaron con cemento, cascajo, arena y todo lo relacionado para empastar allá arriba, porque siempre se moja todo
http://www.nuevolaredo.gob.mx/prensa/boletin.php?id=3157

Pared de piedra fijada con cielo de cemento y pista

Sujetan con cemento el escudo del edificio del Banco de España


----------



## AoratiMelani (Feb 5, 2013)

¡Gracias!

Ώστε cascajo, έτσι; Εγώ είχα βάλει grava, και εξακολουθώ να έχω την αίσθηση ότι είναι καλύτερο.
Το fijar θα την κάνει τη δουλειά, υποθέτω. Το empastar δεν με πείθει πολύ, πιο κοντά στο σοβαντίζω μου κάνει. Προϋποθέτει την ύπαρξη λάσπης, τσιμέντου ή παρόμοιου υλικού, όχι; Ενώ εδώ δεν έχουμε λάσπη.

Προς το παρόν το έχω ως εξής:


> Para la construcción de los dobles muros de la fortaleza se han usado en el exterior piedras grandes y rudas, de arenisca verde gris que abunda en la región, mientras que en el interior se construyó apilando grava triturada, sin tierra ni piedras.


Μπορεί να βάλω fijó αντί για construyó. Και το grava δεν ξέρω αν είναι καλύερα σκέτο ή με το triturada από δίπλα.

(Στο αναμεταξύ μολύνουμε το χώρο των αγγλικών με τα ισπανικά μας. Αν θέλουν οι συντονιστές να μας μετακινήσουν, ελεύθερα).


----------



## MelidonisM (Feb 5, 2013)

¿Cual es la diferencia entre: grava, piedra, cascajo y jal (o hal)?

+ empastar un libro = σταχώνω βιβλίο 

και μεταφορά στο μελλοντικό ισπανικό υποφόρουμ


----------



## drsiebenmal (Feb 5, 2013)

MelidonisM said:


> και μεταφορά στο μελλοντικό ισπανικό υποφόρουμ


Λες ότι υπάρχει επαρκής αριθμός (3-4) υποψηφίων να το στελεχώσουν;


----------



## nickel (Feb 5, 2013)

Το «πακτώνω» (από το αρχαίο «πακτώ») δεν υπάρχει στο ΛΝΕΓ με αυτή τη σημασία, μόνο σαν «εκμισθώνω». Δεν το ξέχασε ωστόσο το ΛΚΝ. Είναι διαδεδομένο με τη σημασία «στερεώνω».

Η σύνταξη της πρότασης χωλαίνει· θα αφαιρούσα το «για»:


> Για την κατασκευή των διπλών τοιχωμάτων της οχύρωσης χρησιμοποιήθηκαν για τα εξωτερικά μεγάλοι αδροί ογκόλιθοι από γκριζοπράσινο ψαμμίτη, που αφθονεί στην περιοχή, ενώ για τα εσωτερικά πακτώθηκαν με λατύπη χωρίς χώμα και πέτρες.



Εδώ πρόκειται για παραγέμισμα, έτσι;


----------



## AoratiMelani (Feb 5, 2013)

Ναι, για παραγέμισμα πρόκειται, αν το καταλαβαίνω κι εγώ σωστά με τις ανύπαρκτες οικοδομικές μου γνώσεις.

Απ' όσο ξέρω και απ' όσο είδα στα λεξικά, το cascajo, όπως επιβεβαιώνει και το λινκ που έδωσες, είναι συντρίμμια οικοδομικών υλικών (ή και άλλων υλικών), ενώ η λατύπη είναι πέτρα θρυμματισμένη από φυσικές διεργασίες, ή κάνω λάθος; Βέβαια έχω την εντύπωση ότι το grava υποδηλώνει μάλλον (ή συνήθως) μικρό μέγεθος ενώ τα θραύσματα στη λατύπη είναι ακανόνιστου μεγέθους και μπορεί να είναι μεγαλύτερα, αλλά μου φάνηκε πιο κοντινό σαν έννοια.


----------



## nickel (Feb 5, 2013)

Το grava / gravel είναι αρκετά ασφαλές ώστε να καλύψει την όποια χαλαρότητα με την οποία μπορεί να χρησιμοποιείται η λατύπη. Στα αγγλικά, αν πιάσεις τη λεπτομέρεια, θα χαθείς:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gravel#Types


----------



## SBE (Feb 5, 2013)

Η λατύπη στα αγγλικά λέγεται breccia. Ισπανιστί la brecha. Γενικότερος όρος (construction) aggregate. 
Η πάκτωση, δηλαδή το σφήνωμα, η στερέωση, το έχω δει anchorage, αλλά είμαι σίγουρη ότι υπάρχει και πιο ξεκάθαρος και μονοσήμαντος όρος, απλά δεν τον ξέρω. 
Ένα μικρό γλωσσάρι πολιτικών μηχανικών εδώ.


----------



## Elsa (Feb 5, 2013)

AoratiMelani said:


> Ναι, για παραγέμισμα πρόκειται, αν το καταλαβαίνω κι εγώ σωστά με τις ανύπαρκτες οικοδομικές μου γνώσεις.



Μια χαρά το κατάλαβες, νομίζω. Θεωρώ λάθος τη χρήση του _πακτώθηκαν_ στο αρχικό σου κείμενο, η πάκτωση είναι εντελώς άλλο πράγμα.
Τι χρονολογίας είναι τα τείχη;


----------



## nickel (Feb 5, 2013)

Η _breccia_ μπορεί να είναι καλή στα ιταλικά, αλλά στα αγγλικά δεν μας κάνει όσο σημαίνει το βράχο που αποτελείται από χαλίκια, και εμείς θέλουμε να πούμε χύμα χαλίκια.

Breccia (pron.: /ˈbrɛtʃiə/ or /ˈbrɛʃiə/; Italian: breach) is a rock composed of broken fragments of minerals or rock cemented together by a fine-grained matrix, that can be either similar to or different from the composition of the fragments.

The word is a loan from Italian, and in that language indicates either loose gravel or stone made by cemented gravel.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Breccia

rock consisting of angular fragments of stones cemented by finer calcareous material: _copious quantities of breccia_
http://oxforddictionaries.com/definition/english/breccia?q=breccia


----------



## Elsa (Feb 5, 2013)

Aorati, δες εδώ, έχει και κάποιους όρους στα ισπανικά, που μπορεί να σου χρειαστούν.
(εντυπωσιάστηκα από το πόσα πράγματα *δεν *με ενδιαφέρει να μάθω για τα κάστρα  )


----------



## nickel (Feb 5, 2013)

Τι μου έκανες, Έλσα!! Που με έπιασε η διάθεση να το δω αυτό στο αγγλοελληνικό του — άλλες μεν οι βουλές των ανθρώπων και άλλα ο χρόνος κελεύει.


----------



## Earion (Feb 5, 2013)

Εξαιρετική ιστοσελίδα! Έλσα, η υπόδειξή σου αξίζει έπαινο.


----------



## AoratiMelani (Feb 6, 2013)

Ένα μεγάλο ευχαριστώ και από μένα, γιατί οσονούπω φτάνω και στο μεσαιωνικό κάστρο της περιοχής, και σίγουρα θα μου χρειαστούν αυτά. :)


----------



## AoratiMelani (Feb 9, 2013)

Έφτασα στο κάστρο της Ναυπάκτου, κι έχω τις απορίες μου, ως συνήθως σε φαινομενικά "συνηθισμένες" λέξεις.


> Δύο βραχίονες, τμήματα τείχους τα οποία ξεκινούν από την ακρόπολη και ακολουθούν την κλίση του εδάφους, κατεβαίνουν ο ένας ανατολικά και ο άλλος δυτικά και κλείνουν την είσοδο του μικρού λιμανιού.


Πώς θα τον πω εδώ τον βραχίονα; Έκανα μια σύντομη αναζήτηση και άκρη δεν βρήκα (μάλλον γιατί δεν ξέρω να αναζητώ).


----------



## Alexandra (Feb 9, 2013)

Εδώ το "βραχίονες" μήπως μπορεί να αντικασταταθεί από το "κλάδοι";


----------



## AoratiMelani (Feb 9, 2013)

Δεν ξέρω. Λογικά θα μπορούσε. 
Με ενδιαφέρει βασικά τι εκφράσεις χρησιμοποιούνται σε άλλες γλώσσες για να δηλώσουν μια τέτοια κατασκευή.

Προς το παρόν το έχω βάλει brazos, δηλαδή κυριολεκτικά "βραχίονες", σίγουρα είναι κατανοητό έτσι, αλλά δεν ξέρω αν είναι δόκιμο ή έστω αποδεκτό.


----------



## bernardina (Feb 9, 2013)

Στη θέση σου (αν κατάλαβα καλά) θα χρησιμοποιούσα είτε bulwark  είτε κάτι σαν _projections of the parapet._
Έχει καμιά σχέση μ' αυτό που ζητάς;
Βέβαια, ισπανικά δεν ξέρω πώς τα λέμε. :blush:


----------



## Earion (Feb 9, 2013)

Νομίζω πως δεν είναι η σωστή λέξη το bulwark, Μπερναρντίνα· ούτε και το parapet. Το προφανές branch είναι μια χαρά. Ακόμα καλύτερα θα ήταν ένας ελιγμός, π.χ. the wall branches off ή branches out.


----------



## AoratiMelani (Feb 9, 2013)

Δεν είμαι σίγουρη. Δεν είμαι τόσο εξοικειωμένη με το bulwark ώστε να μπορώ να πω με βεβαιότητα αν ταιριάζει σε αυτό που ψάχνω.

Βασικά πρόκειται για δύο προεκτάσεις του τείχους, δύο μακρυνάρια, δύο τείχη τέλος πάντων που ξεκινάνε από πάνω στο λόφο και φτάνουν ίσαμε κάτω στη θάλασσα. Αν δεις το κάστρο στο google maps από πάνω, θα καταλάβεις: είναι ένα μικρούτσικο πράμα πάνω στο λόφο, στρογγυλοτετράγωνο ας πούμε, και δεξιά κι αριστερά ξεκινάει από ένα τείχος πάάάάρα πολύ μακρύ, τριάντα, σαράντα φορές μακρύτερο απ' το καθαυτό κάστρο ας πούμε, μιλάμε ΠΟΛΥ μακρυνάρι, που μπαίνει στην πόλη και φτάνει ως το λιμάνι. Τα μακρυνάρια αυτά δεν είναι παράλληλα, σχηματίζουν γωνία μεταξύ τους και από πάνω το όλο πράγμα μοιάζει λίγο σαν στραβοχυμένο κομμάτι τούρτας, όπου αυτοί οι "βραχίονες" είναι τα πλαϊνά του κομματιού, η θάλασσα είναι η καμπύλη μεριά, και στην κολοβή μύτη του τριγώνου βρίσκεται το κάστρο.

ΕΔΙΤ: Θενξ, Earion, δεν υπήρχε το ποστ σου όταν άρχισα να γράφω αυτό.
Νομίζω κι εγώ πως θα είναι μια χαρά το κλάδος και τα συνώνυμά του.

ΕΔΙΤ 2: ευχαριστώ ξανά την Έλσα για το γλωσσάρι που λινκάρισε, ήδη το έχω χρησιμοποιήσει για κάποιους όρους. :)


----------



## Elsa (Feb 9, 2013)

Κλάδοι ή τμήματα, σωστά μου φαίνονται. 
Χαίρομαι που σου φάνηκε χρήσιμο το λινκ!


----------



## AoratiMelani (Feb 9, 2013)

Τελικά το έβαλα prolongaciones, κατόπιν συνόδου κορυφής με τον ιδιωτικό επιμελητή-διορθωτή μου για την ισπανική γλώσσα.


----------



## Earion (Feb 9, 2013)

Εγώ θα επέμενα στα «μπράτσα». Η μεταφορά είναι ισχυρή, ιδίως για την παλιά εποχή, στην οποία ανήκουν τα τείχη της Ναυπάκτου. Μπορείς να βρεις το μπράτσο, την προεξοχή, και σε άλλο περιβάλλον, ας πούμε σε γεωγραφικό. Οι Βενετοί ονόμαζαν τη Μάνη Brazzo di Maina (ή Braccio di Maina), που στα ελληνικά το μεταφράζουμε ως ο βραχίονας της Μάνης.


----------



## AoratiMelani (Feb 10, 2013)

Έψαχνα τον περίδρομο, το μονοπάτι που πάει γύρω-γύρω στο κάστρο, και βρήκα αυτό το ωραίο:
Los castillos medievales


----------



## Earion (Feb 10, 2013)

Πολύ ωραία. Να προσέχεις μόνο τις εποχές: μία μέχρι το 1500 και άλλη μετά το 1500 (όπου αλλάζουν αρκετά πράγματα).


----------



## daeman (Feb 10, 2013)

AoratiMelani said:


> Έψαχνα τον περίδρομο, το μονοπάτι που πάει γύρω-γύρω στο κάστρο, και βρήκα αυτό το ωραίο:
> Los castillos medievales



*Cammino di ronda* -> *οδός περιπόλου, περίδρομος, πάροδος*. Προστατευμένος και ανυψωμένος διάδρομος στις επάλψεις [σιψ, σιξ, sic] ενός φρουρίου. Επέτρεπε στην φρουρά να ελέγχει την γύρω περιοχή από ψηλά, προστατευμένη από το στηθαίο.

*en*: chemin de ronde, *fr*: chemin de ronde, *de*: Wehrgang, *es*: adarve, *pt*: adarve 





 
http://www.corfuhistory.eu/wp-content/uploads/2012/11/cammino-ronda.jpg


----------



## AoratiMelani (Feb 11, 2013)

Μετά τα καστέλια, πάμε και στις εκκλησιές. Παίζει κανένα καλό γλωσσάρι; Προς τα ισπανικά αν γίνεται, αν όχι προς ό,τι προαιρείσθε, ξέρετε τώρα. Έχω κάτι λεξούλες που δεν κατάφερα να βρω.

Την μία την έχω βάλει περιφραστικά προς το παρόν:
*φουρνικά* => cúpulas pequeñas de poca profundidad y sin tambor

Σε αυτήν αυτοσχεδίασα:
*υπέρθυρο τόξο* => el arco de la puerta 

Την άλλη την εξαφάνισα:
*μονόλοβο παράθυρο *=> ventana  monófora [το βρήκα τελικά]
Σας βάζω εδώ μια σχετική που βρήκα, για να πάρετε μια ιδέα:
*δίλοβο παράθυρο* => bífora

*εξάπλευρη αψίδα* => ábside de seis lados / ábside hexagonal
Αψίδα εδώ εννοεί αυτήν που είναι στο ιερό βήμα. Δεν μπορεί λογικά να είναι εξάγωνη, εξάπλευρη ναι, αλλά πώς θα το πω ισπανικά; 

*χοροί* => 
Δεν έχω βρει ακόμη κάτι. Έβαλα μια περίφραση πάλι, πολύ μπακάλικη όμως:
Με εξάπλευρες αψίδες διαμορφώνονται οι εγκάρσιες κεραίες του σταυρού, ως χοροί αγιορείτικου τύπου. 
=> Los brazos laterales de la cruz están formados por arcos hexagonales, como en las iglesias del Monte Athos. 

Ένα συμπαθές αλλά ανεπαρκές μικρό γλωσσάρι εδώ.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Feb 11, 2013)

AoratiMelani said:


> Δεν μπορεί λογικά να είναι εξάγωνη, εξάπλευρη ναι, αλλά πώς θα το πω ισπανικά;


Κάθε εξάπλευρο είναι και εξάγωνο. Όποιος καταφέρει να φτιάξει ένα που να μην είναι, θα κερδίσει μια θέση στην ιστορία. :)


----------



## nickel (Feb 11, 2013)

arco hexagonal < hexagonal arch
Σαν αυτό:
http://cffiles.thesimsresource.com/scaled/1938/w-450h-450-1938639.jpg

(Αν είναι αψιδωτή κόγχη, τότε ábside < apse.)


----------



## AoratiMelani (Feb 11, 2013)

Είναι όντως; Πώς μπορεί μια αψίδα, που είναι ανοιχτή από τη μια μεριά της, να είναι εξάγωνη; 

Εγώ καταλαβαίνω ότι έχει έξι πλευρές αλλά είναι ανοιχτό σχήμα, όχι κλειστό, σαν ένα ημικύκλιο ας πούμε που είναι στην ουσία μια τεθλασμένη γραμμή με έξι πλευρές, αλλά οι δυο άκρες της δεν ενώνονται. Μπορεί να είναι και βλακεία μου, αλλά δεν μπορώ να φανταστώ κάτι άλλο.

Α, και το μονόλοβο στα ιταλικά είναι monofora, αλλά στα ισπανικά δεν έχω βρει ακόμη αν είναι το ίδιο.

ΕΔΙΤ: Μπράβο Νίκελ, αυτό ήθελα να πω! Ευχαριστώ πολύ! Τώρα κατάλαβα! (μια εικόνα χίλιες λέξεις, που λένε).


----------



## AoratiMelani (Feb 11, 2013)

AoratiMelani said:


> Α, και το μονόλοβο στα ιταλικά είναι monofora, αλλά στα ισπανικά δεν έχω βρει ακόμη αν είναι το ίδιο.


Το ίδιο είναι.

Λύθηκε κι αυτό.


----------



## Earion (Feb 11, 2013)

Ο χορός, ως αρχιτεκτονικό στοιχείο του ναού, μήπως είναι coro;


----------



## AoratiMelani (Feb 12, 2013)

Τι να πω, δεν ξέρω. 

Ο ελληνικός ορισμός που λινκάρισα παραπάνω λέει:


> Χοροί ή χοροστάσια ονομάζονται οι δύο πλευρικές κόγχες που ανοίγονται στο βόρειο και νότιο τοίχο του καθολικού ενός μοναστηρίου και στις οποίες στέκονταν οι χοροί των ψαλτών. Οι χοροί αποτελούν το χαρακτηριστικό γνώρισμα του αρχιτεκτονικού τύπου που είναι γνωστός ως σταυροειδής εγγεγραμμένος με τρούλο, αγιορείτικου τύπου.



Το coro λέει πως είναι


> En arquitectura se denomina coro a la parte de una iglesia reservada al conjunto de eclesiásticos a ella adscrito, los cuales cantan los oficios divinos. Su ubicación cambió a lo largo del tiempo pues, mientras al principio (en las basílicas paleocristianas) se situó en el presbiterio, más adelante se ubicó en la nave central o en los pies de la iglesia y en alto.


Δηλαδή το μέρος μιας εκκλησίας που προορίζεται για τους ψάλτες. Η θέση του λέει άλλαξε με τα χρόνια, στις παλαιοχριστιανικές βασιλικές βρισκόταν στο πρεσβυτέριο. 

Ακούγεται πειστικό, μια που η εκκλησιά μας είναι όντως παλαιοχριστιανική βασιλική, και πάμε στο πρεσβυτέριο να δούμε τι είναι:


> El presbiterio es el espacio que en un templo o catedral católicos, precede al altar mayor. Estaba, hasta el Concilio Vaticano II, reservado al clero y puede quedar separado de la nave central por gradas, escalinatas o una barandilla llamada comulgatorio. Suele ser el lugar destinado al coro, aunque no necesariamente.


Ο χώρος ενός ναού πριν από την αγία τράπεζα. Μπορεί να χωρίζεται από το κεντρικό κλίτος με σκαλοπάτια ή κάγκελο, και συνήθως προορίζεται για τους ψάλτες, αν και όχι πάντα.

Έτσι όπως το λέει εδώ, μοιάζει να είναι το κεντρικό κομμάτι, και όχι τα δύο πλευρικά (οι κεραίες του σταυρού στον σταυροειδή ναό). Δεν ξέρω, θα έπρεπε να βρω κανέναν ισπανόφωνο ιστορικό-αρχαιολόγο να το ξεκαθαρίσω.

EDIT: εδώ λέει


> Ha una pianta a croce greca, ma il braccio del coro, con l'abside, è molto più corto.


Τι θέλει να πει ο ποιητής με το il braccio del coro; Εγώ καταλαβαίνω ότι το braccio αυτό είναι μέρος του coro, μάλλον προς τα εμπρός, προς την αγία τράπεζα. Οι χοροί που λέμε είναι προς το πλάι, είναι τα μικρά "μπράτσα" του σταυρού που σχηματίζει η κάτοψη. Αν έχω καταλάβει καλά.

Που δεν αποκλείει βέβαια να ταυτίζονται οι έννοιες, ίσως το coro και το χορός εννοούν απλώς το χώρο όπου βρίσκονται οι ψάλτες, και όχι κάποιο συγκεκριμένο τμήμα του ναού. Ίσως δηλαδή μπορεί να βρίσκεται και στην άκρη και στη μέση.


----------



## Earion (Feb 12, 2013)

Το _Πολύγλωσσο εικονογραφημένο λεξικό όρων βυζαντινής αρχιτεκτονικής και γλυπτικής_ εξηγεί τι είναι το *φουρνικό*(*ν*), και (όπως σε όλα τα λήμματα) δίνει την αντιστοιχία του στην ελληνική και σε άλλες εννέα γλώσσες *πλην της ισπανικής*!

Τι να κάνουμε. Σου αντιγράφω δύο λήμματα (αφήνοντας έξω τα ρουμάνικα, βουλγάρικα, ρώσικα και σέρβικα). Ο όρος _φουρνικό _χρησιμοποιείται για δύο διακριτούς τύπους ημισφαιρικού τρούλου, 1 και 2, όπως βλέπεις και στις εικόνες:

τρούλ(λ)ος: *ασπίδα *θ. και *ασπίς *θ. (*ενιαία με λοφία*): τρούλ(λ)ος: *φουρνικό*(*ν*)[SUP]*1*[/SUP], ουδ.
_Αγγλ_.: sail vault; dome on pendentives, domical vault
_Αλβ_.: kupolë me pendativa (vela sferike) f.
_Γαλλ_.: coupole en pendentifs f.; voûte (en plan circulaire) en pendantifs f.; voûte en calotte carée f.
_Γερμ_.: Hängekuppel n.
_Ιταλ_.: volta a vela f.






τρούλ(λ)ος: *θόλος ημισφαιρικός χαμηλωμένος* α. *φουρνικό*(*ν*)[SUP]*2*[/SUP], ουδ.
_Αγγλ_.: calotte; saucer dome
_Αλβ_.: kupolë e ulët f.; kalotë sferike f.
_Γαλλ_.: calotte f.; calotte soubaissée f.
_Γερμ_.: Flachkuppel f.; Kalotte f.
_Ιταλ_.: cupola ribassata f.; cupola a sesto ribassato f.





Ως τυπικό δείγμα φουρνικού[SUP]2[/SUP] βάζει αυτήν εδώ τη φωτογραφία από το καθολικό του Οσίου Λουκά στη Βοιωτία:


----------



## Earion (Feb 12, 2013)

Χορός ή χοροστάσιο είναι πρώτ' απ' όλα το μέρος της εκκλησίας όπου στέκει ο χορός των ψαλτών (αυτονόητο). Με τον καιρό όμως, με το διάβα των αιώνων, επικεντρώθηκε στα άκρα των δύο κεραιών του σταυροειδούς ναού (όχι της παλαιάς βασιλικής). Δεν χρειάζεται πολλή σκέψη:

*χορός *α. *χοροστάσιον *ουδ.
_Αγγλ_.: choir -- _Αλβ_.: kor m. -- _Γαλλ_.: chœur m. -- _Γερμ_.: Choros m.; Chor m. -- _Ιταλ_.: coro m.


----------



## AoratiMelani (Feb 12, 2013)

Coro λοιπόν, ευχαριστώ! Το "χοροί αγιορείτικου τύπου" θα το βάλω "coros de tipo athonita".

Το φουρνικό με τη δεύτερη έννοια που αναφέρεις μοιάζει να είναι cúpula rebajada, εδώ:


> La superficie de una cúpula puede adoptar distintas formas según el método constructivo y las tradiciones formales, variando en función de la forma de planta y el perfil de acuerdo a la cónica utilizada:
> Semiesférica, que es la forma más simple desde el punto de vista constructivo teniendo en cuenta el replanteo.
> Semi elipsoide de planta circular, utilizada en *cúpulas rebajadas*.


----------



## Earion (Feb 12, 2013)

AoratiMelani said:


> de tipo athonita



Σωστά.


----------



## Elsa (Feb 12, 2013)

Το φουρνικό, το βρήκα να λέγεται και _τυφλός τρούλος_. Δες και τούτο:
_ασπίδα, η (ή φουρνικό) (βυζ. αρχιτ.)
Αβαθής τρουλίσκος χωρίς τύμπανο ως απλός ημισφαιρικός θόλος, που καλύπτει μικρούς χώρους. Συχνά επιλέγεται αυτός ο τρόπος στέγασης για τα γωνιακά διαμερίσματα στους βυζαντινούς ναούς. _
http://constantinople.ehw.gr/Forms/...ramid=10899&boithimata_State=&kefalaia_State=
Για το χωροθέτηση του _χορού_, μου φαίνεται λογικό αυτό που λες.


----------



## AoratiMelani (Feb 12, 2013)

Ναι, την ίδια σελίδα είχα λινκάρει σε αυτό εδώ το σχόλιο. :)

Το υπέρθυρο το βρήκε ο αγαπημένος μου, είναι (έκπληξη, έκπληξη) *hyperthyron* (κάπου εδώ μέσα υπάρχει), τουλάχιστον όσον αφορά αρχαίους ναούς, και δεν βλέπω το λόγο να μην μας κάνει και για εδώ.


----------



## AoratiMelani (Nov 19, 2013)

Νομίζω ότι μετά από τόση συμπαράσταση σας (μας) αξίζει να λινκάρω την (σχεδόν) τελειωμένη σελίδα: Lepanto 1571

Θα την είχα λινκάρει νωρίτερα, αλλά υπολείπονταν αρκετές διορθώσεις οι οποίες περάστηκαν πρόσφατα.
Υπάρχουν ακόμη κομμάτια που θέλουν διόρθωση, διότι η σελίδα ανέβηκε κάπως βιαστικά λόγω προθεσμίας και τα κενά καλύφθηκαν πρόχειρα με αυτόματες μεταφράσεις, αλλά το μεγαλύτερο κομμάτι είναι τελειωμένο. Στα ισπανικά υπολείπονται ακόμη να διορθωθούν οι διαδραστικός χάρτης και το παιχνίδι, καθώς και κάτι σκόρπιες λεπτομέρειες στη φόρμα επικοινωνίας και αλλού (δηλαδή εγώ τις έχω στείλει τις διορθώσεις, τώρα μένει να τις περάσουν οι τεχνικοί).

Και πάλι σας ευχαριστώ όλους.


----------



## Earion (Nov 19, 2013)

Με πρώτη ματιά το αποτέλεσμα είναι εντυπωσιακό. Θα το μελετήσω αργότερα.

Και η βιβλιογραφία γεμάτη. Αλλά γιατί γράφετε Νε*ώ*τερη Περίοδος, Νε*ώ*τερα Μνημεία;


----------



## AoratiMelani (Nov 19, 2013)

Δυστυχώς εγώ δεν μπορώ να σου απαντήσω σε αυτό.
Θα πρέπει να απευθυνθείς στους συντάκτες των ελληνικών κειμένων.


----------



## nickel (Nov 19, 2013)

Εντυπωσιακή δουλειά και πολλές ώρες για διάβασμα. Επιτρέψτε μου να προσθέσω εδώ τα κείμενα για ένα αγαπημένο μου θέμα: το ρόλο του Θερβάντες στη ναυμαχία.


http://www.lepanto1571.gr/Default.aspx?tabid=2939&language=en-GB

Miguel de Cervantes
Although a simple soldier at the naval battle of Lepanto, Miguel de Cervantes deems a special mention, not only because he was one of the greatest authors in Spanish throughout the centuries, but also because in his famous work “Don Quixote de la Mancha” he includes information about Lepanto. He was born in 1547 at Alcalà de Henares, a small city about 15 miles away from Madrid. His parents, trapped in a convenience marriage, moved often from one place to another. He chose to follow the adventurous career of a soldier and rolled up at the Spanish maritime forces in 1570. He had been idle for a year when, in 1571, he came aboard the galley Marquesa heading to the Ionian Sea and Lepanto. Although on the day of the battle he was ill with fever, he refused to stay in bed and decided to fight. He fought very bravely indeed and was injured three times, twice on the chest and once on his left hand, which was finally incapacitated. After a six-months long cure, he continued to work for the marine as a messenger, until, in 1575, the ship on which he traveled fell in the hands of Algerian pirates.
Cervantes spent about five years as a slave in Algiers and was finally released upon payment of a sum of money collected by his parents and the monastic Order of the Holy Trinity, which provided care to the hostages of war. His experience during his stay in Algiers offered him the “materia prima” for the writing of his masterpiece, Don Quixote. He used to say, referring to his incapacitated left hand, that it “became useless in order to glorify the right one”.

Miguel de Cervantes
Αν και απλός στρατιώτης στη ναυμαχία της Ναυπάκτου, ο Miguel de Cervantes χρήζει ιδιαίτερης μνείας, όχι μόνο γιατί υπήρξε ένας από τους μεγαλύτερους Ισπανόφωνους συγγραφείς ανά τους αιώνες αλλά και γιατί στο περίφημο έργο του “Ο δον Κιχώτης της Μάντσα” περικλείει πολύτιμες πληροφορίες για τη ναυμαχία. Γεννήθηκε το 1547 στο Alcalà de Henares, μια μικρή πόλη περίπου 15 μίλια μακριά από τη Μαδρίτη. Οι γονείς του, παγιδευμένοι σε έναν γάμο συμφέροντος, μετακινούνταν συχνά. Ο ίδιος αποφάσισε να ακολουθήσει τη λίγο τυχοδιωκτική καριέρα του στρατιώτη και κατατάγηκε στο ισπανικό ναυτικό το 1570. Είχε μείνει αδρανής ωστόσο όταν το 1571 επιβιβάστηκε στη γαλέρα Marquesa με κατεύθυνση το Ιόνιο και τη Ναύπακτο.
Αν και άρρωστος με πυρετό την ημέρα της ναυμαχίας, αρνήθηκε να μείνει κλινήρης και ανέβηκε στο κατάστρωμα να πολεμήσει. Πολέμησε πράγματι γενναία και δέχτηκε τρία τραύματα, δύο στο στήθος και ένα στο αριστερό του χέρι που τελικά αχρηστεύθηκε. Μετά την αποθεραπεία του, που διήρκεσε 6 μήνες, εξακολούθησε να εργάζεται στο ναυτικό ως αγγελιαφόρος, εωσότου το 1575 το πλοίο στο οποίο επέβαινε έπεσε στα χέρια αλγερινών πειρατών. Ο Θερβάντες πέρασε περίπου πέντε χρόνια ως σκλάβος στο Αλγέρι και τελικά απελευθερώθηκε χάρη στη συγκέντρωση χρημάτων από τους γονείς του και του Τάγματος της Αγίας Τριάδας, που φρόντιζε τους αιχμαλώτους. Οι εμπειρίες του κατά την παραμονή του στο Αλγέρι του πρόσφεραν την πρώτη ύλη για τη συγγραφή του αριστουργήματός του, του Δον Κιχώτη. Ο ίδιος συνήθιζε να λέει, αναφερόμενος στο αχρηστευμένο αριστερό του χέρι, ότι “αχρηστεύτηκε για να δοξάσει το δεξί”. 

Miguel de Cervantes
Aunque fue un simple soldado en la batalla de Lepanto, Miguel de Cervantes merece ser mencionado, no sólo por haber sido uno de los mayores autores hispanos de todos los tiempos, sino porque en su famosa obra “Don Quijote de la Mancha” incluye valiosas informaciones para la batalla. Nació el 1547 en Alcalà de Henares, una pequeña ciudad a unas 15 millas de Madrid. Sus padres, atrapados en una boda de interés, se mudaban a menudo. Él decidió seguir la carrera aventurera del militar y se alistó en la marina española en 1570. Estaba inactivo cuando en 1571 embarco en la galera Marquesa con rumbo al mar Jónico y Lepanto. Aunque estaba enfermo con fiebre el día de la batalla, se negó a quedarse en la cama y subió a cubierta para luchar. Luchó valientemente y sufrió tres heridas, dos en el pecho y una en el brazo o mano mano izquierda, o ızquıerdo que acabó inutilizado. Después de su recuperación, que duro 6 meses, siguió trabajando en la marina como mensajero punto en 1575 la nave donde se encontraba cayó en manos de piratas argelinos. Cervantes pasó unos cinco años como prisionero en Argel y al final fue liberado gracias al dinero que reunieron sus padres y la Orden de la Santa Trinidad, que cuidaba de los cautivos. La experiencia de su estancia en Argel le sirvió como materia prima para escribir su obra maestra, don Quijote. Él mismo solía decir, refiriéndose a su mano izquierda inútil, que había sido inutilizada ”para que fuera mayor la gloria de su mano derecha”.

Miguel de Cervantes
Pur essendo un semplice soldato durante la battaglia di Lepanto, Miguel de Cervantes merita una menzione particolare essendo stato uno dei più importanti scrittori spagnoli della storia. Inoltre nella sua famosa opera “don Chisciotte della Mancia” vi sono preziose informazioni rispetto la battaglia di Lepanto. Nacque nel 1547 a Alcalà de Henares, una piccola città a circa 15 miglia da Madrid. I suoi genitori, uniti in un matrimonio d'interesse, furono costretti a viaggiare spesso. Egli decise di seguire per un breve periodo di tempo la carriera avventurosa del soldato e nel 1570si arruolò nella marina spagnola. Rimase inattivo fino al 1571 quando si imbarcò sulla galea Marquesa diretta al Mar Ionio e a Lepanto.
Nel giorno della battaglia, pur essendo febbricitante, rifiutò di rimanere a letto e salì sul ponte per combattere. Fu molto coraggioso ferendosi due volte al petto e alla mano sinistra perdendone l'uso. Dopo la degenza di 6 mesi continuò a lavorare per la marina come messaggero finchè la nave sulla quale era imbarcato cadde nelle mani di pirati algerini. Cervantes trascorse circa cinque anni come schiavo in Algeri e alla fine fu liberato grazie al pagamento del riscatto con i fondi raccolti dai suoi genitori e l'Ordine della Santissima Trinità. Le sue esperienze durante la permanenza in Algeri gli offrirono materia prima per la scrittura del suo capolavoro, il don Chisciotte. Egli, riferendosi alla mano sinistra che era storpia, diceva spesso che questa “si guastò per glorificare la mano destra”.


----------



## AoratiMelani (Jun 10, 2015)

AoratiMelani said:


> Νομίζω ότι μετά από τόση συμπαράσταση σας (μας) αξίζει να λινκάρω την (σχεδόν) τελειωμένη σελίδα: *Lepanto 1571* [...]
> Υπάρχουν ακόμη κομμάτια που θέλουν διόρθωση, διότι η σελίδα ανέβηκε κάπως βιαστικά λόγω προθεσμίας και τα κενά καλύφθηκαν πρόχειρα με αυτόματες μεταφράσεις, αλλά το μεγαλύτερο κομμάτι είναι τελειωμένο.


Ας αναφέρω και σε αυτό το νήμα ότι έχουν πλέον περαστεί όλες οι διορθώσεις. 
Το ανέφερα σε όλα τα άλλα νήματα με σχετικές συζητήσεις και ξέχασα αυτό, που ήταν το βασικό.


----------

